# [SOLVED]Flagi obsługujące dysk do Ksensors

## Yatmai

Swojej kobiecie zainstalowałem Debiana, tak przeglądam co jakiś czas system, żeby go zaktualizować, naprawić co tam ewentualnie sknociła (potrafi być zdolna  :Very Happy: ) czy ew. wprowadzić jakieś poprawki. I tak coś mnie tknęło, żeby looknąć na Ksensors i ujżałem, że możliwe jest wyświetlanie za jego pomocą temperatury twardziela. Bardzo mnie to zaintrygowało, przejżałem możliwe flagi, ale:

```
zeratul xgl-coffee # emerge lm_sensors ksensors hddtemp -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.0-r2 [2.10.0-r1] USE="sensord" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-misc/ksensors-0.7.3  USE="arts xinerama -debug" 844 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/hddtemp-0.3_beta15  USE="nls" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 844 kB

zeratul xgl-coffee #        
```

To mi nic nie daje, więc prosiłbym o pomoc; jak włączyć obsługę twardych dysków ?  :Smile: 

----------

## v7n

Jak chciałem skorzystać w wtyczki do gkrellm'a, to musiałem skonfigurować pliki do hddtempa ( nie pamiętam, czy to w /etc/conf.d, czy gdieś indziej ), dodać hddtemp do default'a, wystartować go i dopiero wtedy odpalić gkrellm'a

Wtedy można spod zwykłegu usera dać

```
$ hddtemp /dev/hda
```

 i skomponować to jakoś ładnie z pulpitem, chociażby za pomocą conky'ego  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kostia_lewin

Samo dodanie hddtemp do default nie daje zwyłemu użytkownikowi prawa do wykonywania hddtemp. Tak było u mnie i ksensors nie wyswietlał temperatury dysku.  Więc niestety musiałem zrobić to tak:

```

chmod +s /usr/sbin/hddtemp

```

I od tej pory ksensors już podaje informacje z hddtemp.

Przepraszam, ale teraz sprawdziłem i potrzebne jest jeszcze jedno. Trzeba zrobić symlink do /usr/sbin/hddtemp w /usr/bin. Bez tego nie pójdzie:

```

ln -s /usr/sbin/hddtemp /usr/bin/hddtemp

```

Teraz działa.

----------

## v7n

Hmm.. u mnie nie było to potrzebne - wystarczy hddtemp start i już można było się bawić. Chyba, że ksensors jest jakiś inny q-;

// nie, nie byłem w grupie disk   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yatmai

Kurcze, próbowałem wszystkiego, nie pomogło, dziś otwarłem drugą sesję, żeby zobaczyć XFCE na innym userze, po drodze uruchomiłem Ksensors czy będzie działać i okazało sie, że jednak jest ta temperatura dysku...

Czasem dzieją sie tu cuda  :Very Happy:  Niemniej dziękuje Wam za odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Chyba doszedłem od czego to zależy  :Very Happy: 

Wymieniłem płytę główną i procka -> wskaźnik temp. dysku zniknął, ale niech mu będzie. Dziś musialem zbudować nowe jajko, bez libata do obsługi dysków pata (bo mi cd-roma nie widział) i wskaźnik się pojawił.

Temu libata chyba podziękuje za współpracę, bo za dużo z nim kłopotów  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Wracając do problemu... Wymieniłem dyski na SATAn i kurcze nie chce działać. Każdy user w systemie może walnąć hddtemp /dev/sda, nawet zrobiłem dowiązanie /dev/hda -> /dev/sda i dalej nic. 

Działa to komuś z dyskami sata ?  :Smile: 

EDIT

No kurcze nie może to działać z sata:

```
bool HDSensorsList::getDisks(QStringList &disks )

{

  DIR *dir= opendir("/proc/ide");

  if(!dir) return false;

  QString str;

  struct dirent *ptr;

  while((ptr= readdir(dir))) {

    if(ptr->d_name[0]=='h' && ptr->d_name[1]=='d') {

       str.sprintf("/dev/hd%c",ptr->d_name[2]);

       disks << str;

    }

  }

  closedir(dir);

  return true;

}
```

```
zeratul ~ # ls /proc/ide

amd74xx  drivers  hdc  ide1

zeratul ~ #  
```

I tu pies pogrzebany, problem tylko w tym, że:

```
zeratul ~ # ls /proc

1      13302  206   6737  7854  8880  9069  9225  9245  9270  929   asound     dma          iomem     meminfo     stat           zoneinfo

10086  13519  207   6865  795   8885  9070  9226  9246  9273  9295  buddyinfo  driver       ioports   misc        swaps

10089  13546  208   7     8     8918  9092  9229  9253  9277  9300  bus        execdomains  irq       modules     sys

1108   13548  209   7120  8071  8951  9093  9231  9255  9278  9304  cmdline    fb           kallsyms  mounts      sysrq-trigger

11152  13749  3     7151  818   8952  9120  9233  9257  9279  9306  config.gz  fb0          kcore     mtrr        sysvipc

11535  15185  4     7203  856   8968  9168  9238  9260  9280  9312  cpuinfo    filesystems  kmsg      net         tty

128    2      5     7689  858   8985  9175  9240  9262  9282  9331  crypto     fs           loadavg   partitions  uptime

131    204    6567  7820  859   9067  9204  9241  9265  9285  9349  devices    ide          locks     self        version

13299  205    6703  7823  8786  9068  9205  9243  9268  9287  acpi  diskstats  interrupts   mdstat    slabinfo    vmstat

zeratul ~ #       
```

nie bardzo mam pomysł, gdzie mogły by się znajdować wpisy dla sata odpowiadające /proc/ide

----------

## kurak

ja mam sata i mi hddtemp dosc dobrze dziala, tylko musze recznie dorzucic swoj dysk to listy hddtemp. gdyz mam zbyt "nowy" dysk i mi nie rozpoznaje go :

```
kurak ~ # hddtemp /dev/sda

WARNING: Drive /dev/sda doesn't appear in the database of supported drives

WARNING: But using a common value, it reports something.

WARNING: Note that the temperature shown could be wrong.

WARNING: See --help, --debug and --drivebase options.

WARNING: And don't forget you can add your drive to hddtemp.db

/dev/sda: Maxtor 6V300F0:  43 C or  F
```

 a po zmianie: 

```
kurak ~ # hddtemp /dev/sda

/dev/sda: Maxtor 6V300F0: 43 C
```

----------

## Yatmai

Znaczy się to już zrobiłem

```
art@zeratul ~ $ hddtemp /dev/sda /dev/sdb

/dev/sda: ST3160811AS: 40 C

/dev/sdb: ST3200820AS: 40 C

art@zeratul ~ $

```

A też były "zbyt nowe"  :Very Happy:  Mnie się natomiast rozchodzi o Ksensors, który udało mi się oszukać modyfikując podany fragment. Generalnie przekierowałem go do folderu /sata gdzie mam katalogi sda i sdb. Do tego troche kosmetycznych zmian, żeby sie to kupy trzymało i nawet mogłem sobie ebuilda do overlay'a wrzucić. Tak więc Ksensors z dyskami sata bankowo działa, tylko trzeba go uświadomić.

To co zrobiłem eleganckie w żadnym wypadku nie jest, więc warto by pomyśleć jak to poprawić. Więc precyzując pytanie, gdzie w systemie znajdę katalogi reprezentujące dostępne dyski sata ? Coś w rodzaju /proc/ide/hda  :Smile: 

W sumie przeleciałem ls -R /proc i /sys, to wypluł mi:

```
/proc/fs/reiserfs:

sda3

sda6

sda8

sdb2

sdb5

version
```

A na tam raczej bym nie bazował, bo jest sporo kombinacji partycji i systemów plików, więc zrobi się bajzel.

W sumie jak nic nie znajdę, to ew. można by dopisać jeszcze jedną funkcję, która zbierze info o wszystkich partycjach, przetrawi i wystawi ładnie do jakiegoś /var/lib/ksensors  :Very Happy: 

----------

